# Western Plow Adjustment



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Western Plow Adjustment

Is there an adjustment to make, to keep the plow blade angle hold it's position?

When I have the blade straight, while pushing snow with the left or right edge, the blade will turn towards the snow if pushing say 12".

I have checked the fluid level. The plow is 3 years old. Just started to notice this problem about 4 weeks ago.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Valve Adjustment*

Bob on your pump there are two adjustments to control crossover relief. To adjust "one" of them you must remove the plastic cover that is over the cartridge valves on the rear of the power unit. You will see a large screw towards the top of the valve body on both the front and rear of the body, these adjust the cushioning valves. To increase holding pressures adjust in wards 1/16 of a turn at a time. Too much and your plow would'nt relieve fast enough when hitting an object, and you have damaged the cartridge valves or the plow itself.  John


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

leave it alone.trust me if its doing this don't touch it.a while back i had two western 8 ft pros and they use to blow lines out right and left or valves would blow.i made sure all my new westerns do this.the pump is telling you "hey your pushing to much snow and im going to bust a line or worse." ever hit a curb or a pot hole on one side of the blade? don't touch the setting unless it does it all the time over every little thing


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Garagekeeper , mike9497
I have been busy getting my equipment trailer out of a 4' snow drift and just read your answers. Thanks.

I should have let you know it is a Western 8' Pro. It seems to happen even in new snow. The dealer told me it could be some ice in the fluid. 

The 1 st 2 years it didn't see much use and I don't remember it doing it untill this season, even when pushing into hard packed snow banks.
John, Thank you for the adjustment info. If it gets any worse, I will make the adjustments, but untill then I think I will follow Mikes advise.

Thanks Again , Bob


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bob V _
> *Western Plow Adjustment
> 
> Is there an adjustment to make, to keep the plow blade angle hold it's position?
> ...


If you're pushing 12" of snow with half the straight blade you are giving the blade more than the releif pressure can handle, hence the blade moving.

I thought I had the same problem a few years ago, just like you, turned the screw and had to buy 2 new hoses.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

yup i had a hydro hose press to make my own lines.haven't used it this year,but the day after the blizzard my straight blade westerns and my one fisher were doing the kick back deal .even one side of my western V kicked back.during the week i had my loaders runing to move piles around.i like using a plow truck to help out.i would break the piles up and have the plow truck move them to another location if its just a few yards away.well a few times i saw the blade kick back and i know the plow driver didn't make it do that.i was giving him like 3 1/2 yards at a time to push so i think that can be a bit of a overload to hit the pile using one side of the blade.but this storm was the first this year that made my plows do that


----------

